# New to Mud in my Blood



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Well hello to the popo family . I am new to the family i was told to come here for some of the great help from some great people . I want to thank ( Cojack ) for giving me the link to Mud in my blood seems to be an awesome site . I cant wait till i can get SOME good help . So let me give you some info about me . I am 18 yrs old i am a firefighter and soon to be EMT . I am from a small town in Texas called Old River i ride out at HWY 90 ( Outlaw ATV Park ) in crosby texas . I currently have two wheelers i have a 1997 Sportsman 500 that has several upgrades to it . I enjoy my polaris alot its been through alot . I am currently rebuilding it as you can see in my Sig. down below . i just want a good running bike and it seems to be the best . but when that one is down i got the old old 1985 honda fourtrax 250 that has a 7 foot snorkel on it i am about to reduce it down to a 4 foot snorkel . I am looking for a group to ride with out at 90 i tried to make a little group/club was not successful . so if you know of one please shoot me the info . Well thats all i can think of for now . hope to make some great new friends


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

:mimbrules::welcome: glad your enjoying it.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks CoJack . Your awesome:wiggle:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks Polaris425 and just a special thanks to MAKING THIS SITE


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Man I NEVER would have admitted knowing cojack! Honestly we would never hold that against you. Just kidding of course. Welcome to the site.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

LMAO . He's gave me some great advice . and thanks


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

welcome popo guy!


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey man I used to live in Crosby and still ride out there when i get a chance. i'll hit u up when i head out that way again and you can meet all the guys/gals I ride with and maybe you'll find a few new ridin buddies!


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

That sounds like a plan bud . ill let you know when i get her back up and running again


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

What's up man and welcome to MIMB. I'm from Crosby and ride 90 when I can, that's when I'm not slaving my life away for the man (which seems like alot lately). I actually work in Mt. Belvieu near Old River maybe we can hook up and ride once you get your wheeler goin again. This site should let you get your fix while she's down.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

awesome man sounds great do you work for one of the Chem plants around here . and it should be up and running but not sure bout the tires i got a set of stock on front a worn vamps on the rear but she still moves so yeah but when i get it going ill shoot you a PM .


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Welcome to the site happy to see another PoPo and Honda owner to join !


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks Matt


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Ormudboy09 said:


> awesome man sounds great do you work for one of the Chem plants around here . and it should be up and running but not sure bout the tires i got a set of stock on front a worn vamps on the rear but she still moves so yeah but when i get it going ill shoot you a PM .


I am a Pipeline Controller (Board Operator) for Buckeye our Control Center is right across the street from the High School football field.

As for the stockers up front and worn vamps out back that just means you'll need to get a little further back and hit the mud holes at speed and just stay in that throttle, It should make for a good time!


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

wow man . you know one of my some what friend Jenkins works at buckeye . i am in school still so i can grad in december . i am in credit recovery over in behind the Middle school so yeah i know where all that is man .


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

welcome


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks Guys .


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

:welcome: This is a great site and theres alot good guys in here, that know what their doing and are willing to help you..Welcome Bud!! MUDDIE49


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks Muddie49


----------

